
Show HN: Hacker Lab – an easy way for netsec students to practice hacking - wagena
http://thehackerlab.co
======
wagena
Hi I'm pretty new to netsec, I haven't even started on OSCP, just working
through some of the common prerequisites I've seen recommended.

Anyway, I'm a frontend webdev by profession, wanted to see if anyone was
interested in a little side project I've been working on as I've been
learning: thehackerlab.co

I'ts similar to vulnhub or hackthebox. Just sets up vulnerable boxes like
webgoat, dvwa, metasploitable or whatever, but there's no download or setup.
The site just self-hosts it. let me know if you'd like to try it out, or feel
free to leave any kind of feedback as well. Even if it's just something like
"you're crazy for hosting vulnerable boxes on the internet!" Also any
questions that pop into your head are super helpful too, I'm trying to build
up an faq with the common ones.

Thank you for the help!

